
Interview with Bill Mensch, 6502 Chip Co-Designer [audio] - bane
http://ataripodcast.libsyn.com/antic-interview-96-bill-mensch-6502-chip
======
vidarh
Anyone who want more background on Bill Mensch and the 6502 and the other
people around it should pick up Brian Bagnall's "Commodore: A Company on the
Edge". Note that this is the first of two volumes of the second edition; the
second covers the "Amiga years" and is not yet published (in progress thanks
to a Kickstarter[1])

(The first edition was published as one volume, called "On the Edge: The
Spectacular Rise and Fall of Commodore"; it covers the entire period up to the
bankruptcy in '94 in 561 pages, while "A Company on the Edge" covers just up
until 1984 in the same 561 pages)

[1] [https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1462758959/commodore-
th...](https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1462758959/commodore-the-amiga-
years-book)

~~~
sgt
Glad to hear the second edition is happening after all. I highly recommend the
Commodore book. It puts a new light on Commodore in ways I had not imagined.
Jack Tramiel for instance. What a character he was.

~~~
vidarh
Yeah, I stubbornly held on to the pre-order at Amazon until it was cancelled,
so was very happy to come across the Kickstarters. Looks like he's wrapped up
more interviews than he expected to do, so hopefully it'll be good. I used
both a C64 (and VIC-20) and Amiga for years, but it's the Amiga I loved the
most so the Amiga-part in the first edition was not quite satisfying due to
the limited space..

------
chmaynard
I love podcasts and listen to them all the time, but Hacker News is primarily
about text. Could you post a transcript?

~~~
bane
I'd love to, but I don't know if anybody is transcribing the ANTIC podcasts at
this point (somebody should though, because their interview collection is an
amazing picture of early home computing and has lots of parallels that would
be relevant to the HN crowd).

------
ddingus
Great interview.

